# [VZW] [Bootloader] Anyone hear anything along these lines?



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/ULA4X.png

I saw that on the /r/galaxys3 reddit.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

I would say it's a troll. Verizon specifically requested the bootloader be locked the idea that then they would allow Samsung to roll out an update that removes the lock is unlikely at best


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Cause we know carrier tells know all and are never wrong. Rep doesn't know what he's talking about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s-iii-rooting-roms-hacks/189921-galaxy-s-iii-bootloader-patch-coming-soon.html

Yea I've heard this as well

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Nobody is wording it correctly. All bootloaders are locked. This one is ENCRYPTED. There's a world of difference. The way people are saying "unlocking the bootloader" is leading these CSRs to believe we're talking about global capabilities. People are spreading false hope. Verizon already stated that there's going to be a patch later to make it a global device. I'm sure all these CSR scripts are the reps thinking we're talking about the global crap. That last post pretty much says it all, with it saying that the device is going to be "unlocked", not "unencrypted".

Besides, this phone was made for Verizon to be government grade, meaning that they have to keep the bootloader situation encrypted so that they can pass the guidelines for such a certification. I'm sure that's what it is all about.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 ^. if you guys are concerned about the encrypted bootloader, why not check this out?

http://m.bgr.com/2012/07/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-developer-edition-announced-verizon-unlockable-bootloader/

samsung realizes that enthusiasts and developers would suffer from the encrypted bootloader, so they have a solution.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> +1 ^. if you guys are concerned about the encrypted bootloader, why not check this out?
> 
> http://m.bgr.com/201...ble-bootloader/
> 
> ...


lol. that "solution" is just an extra charge to modify hardware that you already own.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Nobody is wording it correctly. All bootloaders are locked. This one is ENCRYPTED. There's a world of difference. The way people are saying "unlocking the bootloader" is leading these CSRs to believe we're talking about global capabilities. People are spreading false hope. Verizon already stated that there's going to be a patch later to make it a global device. I'm sure all these CSR scripts are the reps thinking we're talking about the global crap. That last post pretty much says it all, with it saying that the device is going to be "unlocked", not "unencrypted".
> 
> Besides, this phone was made for Verizon to be government grade, meaning that they have to keep the bootloader situation encrypted so that they can pass the guidelines for such a certification. I'm sure that's what it is all about.


An unlockable bootloader serves just fine to protect your data. You can't unlock without wiping the phone.

And apparently the phone is already sim unlocked. So an incoming patch for that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

SySerror said:


> lol. that "solution" is just an extra charge to modify hardware that you already own.


i completely agree. the same phone bought at a subsidized price for use on a different US carrier offers the same hardware without the encryption. i have the vzw unlimited data plan though, and want to preserve those rates for myself for as long as possible. since i'd have to buy a device at an unsubsidized price to keep my current plan, the developer edition is the route i'd take, as buying it direct from samsung and putting it on my plan is about the same as buying the regular vzw encrypted bootloader version at full price.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> i completely agree. the same phone bought at a subsidized price for use on a different US carrier offers the same hardware without the encryption. i have the vzw unlimited data plan though, and want to preserve those rates for myself for as long as possible. since i'd have to buy a device at an unsubsidized price to keep my current plan, the developer edition is the route i'd take, as buying it direct from samsung and putting it on my plan is about the same as buying the regular vzw encrypted bootloader version at full price.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


I'm in the same boat as you except I got this the day before the share everything plan so I was able to keep my unlimited as well as the cheaper price.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

SySerror said:


> I'm in the same boat as you except I got this the day before the share everything plan so I was able to keep my unlimited as well as the cheaper price.


yeah, the announcement of the developer edition s3 is the same deal as the announcement of the razr maxx after the release of the razr... a huge disservice to anyone that preordered or bought the regular version of the device at launch or before.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> An unlockable bootloader serves just fine to protect your data. You can't unlock without wiping the phone.
> 
> And apparently the phone is already sim unlocked. So an incoming patch for that doesn't seem likely.


Where is your source for it already being unlocked? They haven't given it global capabilities yet.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Where is your source for it already being unlocked? They haven't given it global capabilities yet.


I posted a thread previously asking about whether the vzw version would function on att. Someone reported they put their att sim in and had service. No LTE of course, but hspa worked fine. Thus, it's apparently not sim locked.


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Could you developers somehow extract the boot loader from the developer edition and flash or fast boot or something along those lines to the locked phone or does the encryption block that too
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

